# The Rust Temple: An Experimental Micro-Metropolis in MA



## Hillbilly Castro (Jun 12, 2017)

This my most recent endeavor: The Rust Temple. A warehouse space for artists, dropouts, survivalists, cyberpunks, and all manner of freaks to congregate and create whatever they please. Starting at $80 monthly, we're looking for folks to fill the space with, and we have a LOT of room. We're located in Easthampton MA, in the western part of the state. 
We have a full wood shop, a welder, a host of tools, and 24 hour access to the space. Our full capacity is around forty (!!) people, so the hope is that the space creates a sort of continuous bustling where folks in the space come and go as they please. 
If you're interested, post here, message me, or email [email protected].
Our Wiki, which details the project a bit more thoroughly, is here: 

https://oasis.sandstorm.io/shared/Z3gMsnOzkjsv8UK0ElyNhjg0sRkeK2oSlL8slUv2YVKhttps://oasis.sandstorm.io/shared/Z3gMsnOzkjsv8UK0ElyNhjg0sRkeK2oSlL8slUv2YVK


----------



## Sputnik (Jun 12, 2017)

Whoa, hell of an interesting project! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shwillam (Jun 12, 2017)

I wss just there not too long ago, ill post some pics, ill have to do it later when i have wifi for them to upload. Its a really cool space. @Hillbilly Castro im certianly considering a space. I just want to see what happens in the next few months but definitely put my name down.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Jun 12, 2017)

Great to hear Sirius. Pics would be cool, though we're moving into the upgraded space this week-ish, which is six times larger than the one you stayed in !!!!


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Jun 12, 2017)

24 hour access means one can live there?


----------



## Notmyname (Jun 12, 2017)

How sick would it be to run a shop selling shit made by travelers who stop in. Like you offer a place to crash and in exchange the travelers make a few pieces or jewelry or a painting or even some cool photos or some shit. Then you sell it to pay the rent. All the pieces could come with a little write up about the person who made it. Sell online. Could be kinda cool.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Jun 12, 2017)

FrumpyWatkins said:


> 24 hour access means one can live there?


As the leaseholder, I can only say that there is 24 hour access. What you choose to do there in a 24 hour period is your business. If your actions as a sub-tenant are in violation of local law, and your violation is found (somehow?) by a local inspector, I will be compelled, as leaseholder, to ensure you are compliant with local laws and regulations or else terminate your sub-lease. 
You see what I am saying?


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Jun 12, 2017)

Hillbilly Castro said:


> As the leaseholder, I can only say that there is 24 hour access. What you choose to do there in a 24 hour period is your business. If your actions as a sub-tenant are in violation of local law, and your violation is found (somehow?) by a local inspector, I will be compelled, as leaseholder, to ensure you are compliant with local laws and regulations or else terminate your sub-lease.
> You see what I am saying?



I'm picking up what you're putting down, friend.


----------



## tennesseejed (Jun 13, 2017)

Hillbilly Castro said:


> This my most recent endeavor: The Rust Temple. A warehouse space for artists, dropouts, survivalists, cyberpunks, and all manner of freaks to congregate and create whatever they please. Starting at $80 monthly, we're looking for folks to fill the space with, and we have a LOT of room. We're located in Easthampton MA, in the western part of the state.
> We have a full wood shop, a welder, a host of tools, and 24 hour access to the space. Our full capacity is around forty (!!) people, so the hope is that the space creates a sort of continuous bustling where folks in the space come and go as they please.
> If you're interested, post here, message me, or email [email protected].
> Our Wiki, which details the project a bit more thoroughly, is here:
> ...




Looks pretty awesome! Would like to check it out and it's awesome that you've already got some interested parties there!

I'm about 300 miles from there now, so I think a trip to Easthampton is going to have to happen


----------



## creature (Jun 17, 2017)

OMG, man...

what if i got no artsy fartsy crust, but can find work & lay down cash????

i was looking at VA, but.. a space up north could do pretty damn well..

super fucking interesting..

& Boats!! there are boats in MA!!

& it's close enough to ME that's there's beautifull, rocky shoreline to be had!!!

am i allowed to visit????

plus i have a fucking truck!!!

my God, man..

amazing!


----------



## PAN AM HOBO (Jun 17, 2017)

I cant afford the $80 however i would be interested in donating medicinal and edible herbs and vegetable seed or starting a garden space for people if and when there's a spot


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Jun 18, 2017)

Just want to publicly thank Creature for sending us a donation. Thanks so much - hope you settle in up here and make this place your roost for a while. If others want to donate - whether or not you intend on renting - send me a message and we can work it out.



ITSBETTEROUTDOORS said:


> I cant afford the $80 however i would be interested in donating medicinal and edible herbs and vegetable seed or starting a garden space for people if and when there's a spot



Unfortunately we don't really have access to soil and land or even a rooftop at this stage in the game. And unfortunately as well, we're going to need a recurring stream of cash to pay the rent. Our landlord is actually a fucking cool dude but I don't think he'd let us pay rent in herbs. That said, come by anyway and maybe we can work something out. Any and all hands on deck would make the space even better and I suspect we can accomodate your needs, whether you're philosophically opposed to the use of money, or disabled, or whatever.



NutSac said:


> A/C and heating? wifi?



Our electric bill is tied to the rest of the building's use - we don't have a meter - so we can run A/C and it won't cost us extra. We just gotta get some air conditioners. Discount rent to anyone who has the balls to walk out of Wal Mart with an air conditioner or two....
Wifi will definitely be in the space. @meatcomputer knows more about this than I do. 

Which reminds me, between meatcomputer, @Erinn Oface and potentially @creature , this space could become an east coast headquarters for STP if the folks who run this site want that to happen. Servers, hammocks, caches of gear, space for small events, a library, all of that could happen quite cheaply for STP - and though I'd have to run it by everyone else, we may be able to cut STP a deal. @Matt Derrick just a heads up, if it's something you'd like to consider.

As of right now we're looking at something like a week before we'll be in the new 6,000 sq foot space. Once we're in, expect more updates.


----------



## creature (Jul 16, 2017)

Yo, HB.

on my way, bro, finally..


----------



## autumn (Jul 16, 2017)

Hillbilly Castro said:


> This my most recent endeavor: The Rust Temple. A warehouse space for artists, dropouts, survivalists, cyberpunks, and all manner of freaks to congregate and create whatever they please. Starting at $80 monthly, we're looking for folks to fill the space with, and we have a LOT of room. We're located in Easthampton MA, in the western part of the state.
> We have a full wood shop, a welder, a host of tools, and 24 hour access to the space. Our full capacity is around forty (!!) people, so the hope is that the space creates a sort of continuous bustling where folks in the space come and go as they please.
> If you're interested, post here, message me, or email [email protected].
> Our Wiki, which details the project a bit more thoroughly, is here:
> ...



I wish I wasn't leaving NY for the west coast because you're an awesome person and I'd love to check this out. Maybe next year. Think it'll still be around then or is this more of a short-term project?

Can people renting the space sleep there occasionally? Or all the time?


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Jul 16, 2017)

zim said:


> I wish I wasn't leaving NY for the west coast because you're an awesome person and I'd love to check this out. Maybe next year. Think it'll still be around then or is this more of a short-term project?
> 
> Can people renting the space sleep there occasionally? Or all the time?



It is a long-term project. I and meatcomputer founded the space and birthed the idea, but he's been the long-haul guy who's hunkered down and held down the spot. Now we're both leaving, but we're passing the torch to good hands - and the lease is still in my name, so we'll keep tabs remotely. We'll be here next year.

(sidenote: when are you leaving NY for the west? I may be looking for a ride..)

On sleeping: 
I thought the landlord was "wink-wink, nudge-nudge", but found this past month that he is not. I lived illegally in the old, smaller space for two months. One morning, as we were beginning to transition to the new, larger space and out of the old, he came by unannounced with the new tenants, as I was sleeping. He grilled me hard for it and said if he catches me doing it again we're evicted. Now his guard is up somewhat, and I do not think that lessees should sleep there. He did explicitly say that naps are okay, so if you were a polyphasic sleeper you may be able to get away with it by taking frequent 20 minute powernaps and nothing else.


----------



## autumn (Jul 16, 2017)

Hillbilly Castro said:


> It is a long-term project. I and meatcomputer founded the space and birthed the idea, but he's been the long-haul guy who's hunkered down and held down the spot. Now we're both leaving, but we're passing the torch to good hands - and the lease is still in my name, so we'll keep tabs remotely. We'll be here next year.
> 
> (sidenote: when are you leaving NY for the west? I may be looking for a ride..)
> 
> ...



Ah ok. That sounds pretty crappy. Why does he care?

Where are you headed? We're going to be leaving probably in 2-3 weeks. Can't promise a ride all the way to the west coast since we don't _really_ know you (if I met you at the jambo I don't remember anyone's usernames) but I do vibe with all the stuff you write on StP, so I wouldn't forsee any problems getting along. Another thing to keep in mind is that it's going to take us like a month to get there, even if we're driving for 8 hours a day, since our RV tops out at 50mph.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Jul 17, 2017)

zim said:


> Ah ok. That sounds pretty crappy. Why does he care?



Fire code. He is explicitly forbidden by the city to allow anyone to live there, and he signs a thing stating that he won't. If I was sleeping there and a fire broke out and killed me, my folks could theoretically sue him in such a way that he'd lose everything.


----------



## creature (Jul 17, 2017)

i've just PM's HB..
whatever happens, there's potential..

Zim???

i dunno if you've rubbertramped before, but be carefull about getting wherever as quickly as possible, unless there is a truly pressing cause..

driving 8 hours a day kills an incredible amount of shit..

3 or 4 might do you better.. take the secondary highways..
there's a huge number of good places to sleep, and i don't mean walmarts, truck stops and interstate rest areas.. 
dig up some POI's for your GPS & make sure you always have 5 gallons of clean water.

Also, i'll vouch for HB just about to the bone, since i'm heading up there to put everything i have on the line, if it works out that way.
Hillbilly had the gold front tooth & i believe an engineer's cap..
def one of blood of the good & the strong..

HB?

Like i said, if you hit the road & i rig up elsewhere, yer welcome in my machine..

that's it for my derailment ; )

C


----------



## Jerrell (Dec 12, 2017)

Is this project still happening? I have no plans to go east of the middle, but I love the concept.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Dec 12, 2017)

Yep, it's still up and running. I'm not there, but a bunch of cool folks are.


----------



## Deleted member 17306 (Jan 18, 2018)

Fuck yeah! E'ton is a cool town, too. I'm in the area if these guys need help with anything


----------

